# Chipped screen



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

On the way to Newbury show got a small chip on the screen directly in my eyeliner, was gonna get the krakatak guy there to do it but he said that since it was a saga policy he wouldn't because unless I used the AA I would have to pay the excess £75 , contacted them last week and the chap came out Sunday afternoon ( part of his normal working week) nice lad spent 3/4hr on it but it showed more after the repair than before MOT due tomorrow so went to the garage and he said no chance , I'm not going away this week so no big deal their coming next week to put a new screen in ,
is it burglar proof
Is it moisture sensitive 
Is it tinted 
All asked over the phone had to wing it hope whatever they bring fits!!!


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Good luck Ken I'm sure it will work out. Pay by credit card though just in case :wink: 

Dick


----------



## duxdeluxe (Sep 2, 2007)

Had my screen done by autoglass last year - the old screen can be a sod to get out on an X250 due to the raised bits of spot weld inside the frame obstructing the cutting wire as they cut through the glue bead. They broke two trying to get mine out. Apart from that,it went ok and they did a good job


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

Screen renewed today first thing am , MOT this pm only new wiper blade and warning on tyres, there all going to be renewed when I can get 2013 ones as there only being renewed on age,
So all set for another year but after new timing belt,new brake pads all round, and new alternator, with tyres still to pay for glad this age related preventative maintenance doesn't come round more often ,


----------

